# Border Control



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We are setting off back to Yorkshire tomorrow, travelling on the Tunnel at lunchtime Saturday. We are usually a good hour early arriving as Casper has to be checked.
Has anyone travelled since Friday 13th, and if so how long did it take to get through the Border Controls.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Good lord, have they finally come to their senses and put border controls on Yorkshire at last.>>

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> Good lord, have they finally come to their senses and put border controls on Yorkshire at last.>>
> 
> cabby


Well I drove into and then caught a train out of Yorkshire on Friday without encountering any border controls at Checkpoint Doncaster.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Came through on Sunday, didn't time it exactly but think it would have been between 30 and 45 minutes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's all we need on top of the Quarantine we endure if we happen to have gone sarf o whatthehellford


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Yorkshire Border Controls already in place -*


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

leseduts said:


> We are setting off back to Yorkshire tomorrow, travelling on the Tunnel at lunchtime Saturday. We are usually a good hour early arriving as Casper has to be checked.
> Has anyone travelled since Friday 13th, and if so how long did it take to get through the Border Controls.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


With the current higher level of checking at Border Control give yourself the full 2 hours early that is allowed.
You may be offered an earlier train or you might at least have some extra time to make a cup of coffee. Better that than sitting in the Border Control queue sweating in case you miss your slot and have to pay more!!! (I'm from Yorkshire too!) 
Have a safe journey.:smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sound advice.


cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There is little doubt that we are all going to need to get accustomed to MUCH greater security checks when returning to the UK. (I don't foresee exiting the UK being so much of an issue but I could be wrong of course) 

I would imagine that motorhomes and caravans will all be subjected to much greater scrutiny when returning from the Continent than in the past for the simple reason they have much more storage space than cars etc. I for one will be more than happy to comply with such checks in order to keep everyone else safe. I just hope that the Border Agency and HMRC get a lot more resources in place (and that they work double crewed with at least one of them being armed at all times) 

Just think how many vehicles there are on a fully loaded Calais-Dover ferry AND how frequently one arrives. 

My concern is that one of these nutters (because that what they are) runs amok on a ferry or a Eurotunnel train. Where would the nearest armed police response be????? Will we have covert armed personnel on every ferry/train (like American Airlines did after 9-11??) if so exactly where will they be drawn from?? There are woefully few firearms trained police officers in the UK (my son in law is one on an ARV and he is REALLY concerned that it's a case of when no if) 

My son (ex military intelligence) reckons these nutters are very fast learners and the REAL problem is that, unlike most human beings, they are NOT frightened of dieing, so the ONLY sensible option is to wipe them out BEFORE they get a chance to inflict mayhem because they don't care what happens to them, death is glory in their eyes. The political will to do that simply doesn't exist YET. But who knows what the future holds???

Worrying times indeed, but I REFUSE to let it alter my life choices, if I do then the nutters have won and that CANNOT be allowed to happen.

Basically what are now facing is the Crusades in reverse. In the Middle Ages Christianity tried to impose its doctrine on the rest of the world. Now it's the turn of Islam.

Andy


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I doubt you will see much difference going out but coming back is new experience. 
I came back on Saturday morning and the Euro tunnel site was swamped with security (about time ).
French guards were checking the boots of all cars and in my case they checked my passport and looked inside the van then after UK immigration where a lot of questions were asked the UK border guards also searched through the van. Don't expect to get an earlier crossing I guess while this is going on.
Good news .no sign of illegals as if they had any sense they were keeping out of the way


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Well I drove into and then caught a train out of Yorkshire on Friday without encountering any border controls at Checkpoint Doncaster.


Not sure about Doncaster being in proper Yorkshire, I only accept the Ridings and other than in a novel the word South was not involved.

Thanks to all for the info. We had better keep a dog lead handy if someone is going to invade Caspers space.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

According to Eurotunnel

_*Our shuttle service is operating fluidly as planned. Border Controls are reinforced and customers are advised to refer to their pre travel information and check in as planned; please do not arrive outside of this as this is likely to cause unmanageable queues to check-in.*_


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Border control:


----------

